# PCD on June 24th!



## darwin316 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey guys..

I ordered an 09 M3 e90 DCT a couple of weeks ago and it's finally in production! The earliest we can schedule PCD is June 24th though, so the wait is gonna suck :bawling:

Anyways, I just got an email packet that stated that the factory tour will be closed at that time. I wonder what's gonna be available to replace that time period.



Darwin


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome aboard and Congrats on your order! Delivery will be a blast!


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

darwin316 said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> I ordered an 09 M3 e90 DCT a couple of weeks ago and it's finally in production! The earliest we can schedule PCD is June 24th though, so the wait is gonna suck :bawling:
> 
> ...


Congrats :thumbup: I look forward to meeting you.

Yes the BMW factory has informed us they will shut down production that entire week. Unfortunately there is nothing that will replace that segment. Everyone's day will just conclude earlier (around 1pm).

Good luck with the wait :thumbup:


----------



## darwin316 (Apr 29, 2009)

Vitacura said:


> Welcome aboard and Congrats on your order! Delivery will be a blast!


Thanks... I sure hope it does!



I-Won-Today said:


> Congrats :thumbup: I look forward to meeting you.
> 
> Yes the BMW factory has informed us they will shut down production that entire week. Unfortunately there is nothing that will replace that segment. Everyone's day will just conclude earlier (around 1pm).
> 
> Good luck with the wait :thumbup:


Thanks for the info. I guess it's good since my wife and I are planning to go to Charleston that day after the delivery.

Btw, do you guys allow M3 DCT owners to test out the launch control? 
I would rather try it out in a controlled environment rather than the street :thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

No launch control tests here  Our enviroment is not controlled enough for that. 

I'd recommend a big empty parking lot with nothing to hit for at least 100 yards and some car control skills.

Take it from experience, be sure to warm those tires up first :bigpimp:


----------



## darwin316 (Apr 29, 2009)

I-Won-Today said:


> No launch control tests here  Our enviroment is not controlled enough for that.
> 
> I'd recommend a big empty parking lot with nothing to hit for at least 100 yards and some car control skills.
> 
> Take it from experience, be sure to warm those tires up first :bigpimp:


aaahhh... oh well, i tried 

Looking forward to meeting you there!


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

I-Won-Today said:


> No launch control tests here  Our enviroment is not controlled enough for that.
> 
> I'd recommend a big empty parking lot with nothing to hit for at least 100 yards and some car control skills.
> 
> ...


I am doing PCD on the 24th June as well - followed by 2 days of the M3 School :thumbup: So will see you there!

Do we get to try out launch control on the M3 course?

Damn - the factory is shut? I missed out on the factory tour in Munich as well due to a public holiday. Oh well - I did get to go in Munich in 2005 on my last ED!


----------



## darwin316 (Apr 29, 2009)

turpiwa said:


> I am doing PCD on the 24th June as well - followed by 2 days of the M3 School :thumbup: So will see you there!
> 
> Do we get to try out launch control on the M3 course?
> 
> Damn - the factory is shut? I missed out on the factory tour in Munich as well due to a public holiday. Oh well - I did get to go in Munich in 2005 on my last ED!


Cool... I'll see you there!


----------



## darwin316 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm at the Marriott at Greenville already... cant wait for tomorrow! M3 here I come!!!


----------



## New Motors (Mar 24, 2008)

Have FUN!


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

Hope both of you enjoy your deliveries today. I can't imagine having to wait so long for the car to come across the pond. I guess that's also because I've never ordered a car, so the wait has always been much shorter.


----------



## darwin316 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah... the wait was horrendous, but definitely worth it!


With the delivery done, I would like to say thanks to Jonathan for going over my M3 sedan with me... and also to Donnie for that insane fast laps on the M5!!!! :wow:

As for the delivery itself, the track time is definitely worth the wait and trip. The event started with Donnie telling us that the cars we'll be using are "NYC" or Not Your Car. So I definitely abused the sh!t out of it!!! The best part was the fact that the mrs. didn't feel like driving so I got to drive the entire time. She did rode with me though and she got a little sick after the autocross part... but not sick enough to : puke: 

Anyways, we're at Charleston, SC right now and will start heading back to the DC area within the next couple of days. 

It was a good day...


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

darwin316 said:


> Yeah... the wait was horrendous, but definitely worth it!
> 
> With the delivery done, I would like to say thanks to Jonathan for going over my M3 sedan with me... and also to Donnie for that insane fast laps on the M5!!!! :wow:
> 
> ...


Sounds liek fun.
I mixed up the date - mine is actuially tomorrow followed by the M school on Fri & Sat.

I am at eh Marrriot now - about to go check out the Blue Ridge Brewery.


----------



## 03BeastCharmer (Aug 29, 2007)

turpiwa said:


> Sounds liek fun.
> I mixed up the date - mine is actuially tomorrow followed by the M school on Fri & Sat.
> 
> I am at eh Marrriot now - about to go check out the Blue Ridge Brewery.


A little excited were you Hope your delivery does well, and look forward to meeting you tomorrow at dinner (or at the bar :eeps


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

darwin316 said:


> Yeah... the wait was horrendous, but definitely worth it!
> 
> With the delivery done, I would like to say thanks to Jonathan for going over my M3 sedan with me... and also to Donnie for that insane fast laps on the M5!!!! :wow:
> 
> ...


Glad you had a great time :thumbup:

It was a pleasure meeting both of you. I hope you enjoy your trip and have a safe drive home.


----------

